# Energizer 360° LED Caplight / Safety Helmet Light



## JAS (Nov 14, 2010)

Energizer 360 Degree LED Cap Light



I just found this online tonight. I am pretty sure that this must have been discussed here, but I have tried searching a couple of different way, but I can't seem to find any posts about this. I am just wondering if anybody has tried one of these yet?



http://www.energizerlightingproducts.../ECAP1AAE.aspx



http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardw...atalogId=10053


----------



## JAS (Jun 4, 2011)

I found these online at a reasonable price. I haven't read any reviews on these yet.

http://www.bigsupplyshop.com/Energizer-360-Degree-LED-Cap-Light-ECAP1AAE_p_17182.html


----------



## Bolster (Jun 4, 2011)

40 lumens on 1xAA, 4 hours runtime.

BTW here is the HD link

and an amazon link, $23


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 4, 2011)

They have the same light at Target


----------



## ringzero (Jun 5, 2011)

Somebody did a brief review of this light that was fairly favorable IIRC. Can't recall where I saw the review - might have been over on EDC Forums.

Turned out to be somewhat smaller than what I expected.

The clip is removable, so the light can be easily pocket carried.

This light is one that I'd be likely to buy if I came across it in a big box store, just out of curiosity to see how its design would work out being used in the real world.

But, I'll probably never order it online unless I read more favorable reviews.

.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 5, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Somebody did a brief review of this light that was fairly favorable IIRC. Can't recall where I saw the review - might have been over on EDC Forums.


 
bam! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314022-Odd-New-Energizer


----------



## Bolster (Jun 5, 2011)

Good find, Robo. I guess this light could go in either the LED Flashlights or the Headlamp forum, it's a switch hitter. 

Looks to be the length of an H501 Zebralight, and twice as fat. 

I'm sort of tempted to try it as a side-mounted helmet light. IIRC, the military uses a side-clip SF light for their helmets, but I want an AA version.

I've been pleased with the tint of most inexpensive Energizer lights I've seen. Generally the beam is way tight.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 8, 2011)

Purchased one. The ball swivel mount makes the light remarkably flexible for aiming, and a metal thumbscrew (with slot) is provided at the ball swivel to tighten the swivel into position. That's a good feature. In size, it looks like a chubby Zebralight. Buttons atop are stiff with no "click" feedback, and the red switch is a little difficult to find and operate. I see no evidence of waterproofing. 

A molded-in positive element in the plastic lens serves to concentrate the white beam into an odd rounded-square shaped pattern with plenty of artifacts. Not shown in the beamshot is the dark ring around the square, then a faint halo farther out. As the beam gets closer to the work, the square shape and artifacts become distractingly prominent. Beamshot below is at a yard out, where it's not as bad. 

There's two levels, high and a not-quite-as-high. I found the high beam pleasingly bright; but low is nowhere near what enthusiasts would recognize as "low." The color is a nice neutral/slightly cool tint. I've found most Energizer products have acceptably white beam tints. Beam spread is the typical 30 degrees...that typical compromise between wide spot and narrow flood. 30 degrees is too narrow to read by comfortably; requires head movement to get across the page. 







The red beam is a mad circus of crazy artifacts. There is no molded-in lens modifying the red LED. 






Frosted tape over the lens served to even-out the artifacts for both beams (yet not spread the beam much), but it also dimmed the beams considerably, so I don't consider that a good fix. I don't own any DC-fix so wasn't able to try that. But these beams need some sort of modification to make them acceptable, IMO. 

The nifty part of this light is the ball joint clamp. The light will free-stand on its own mono-foot like a cute little green sea-creature, so you can set it on any level surface and adjust the light as needed. There is a strong and wide flat spring at the base of the foot; strong enough I found it a little challenging to slip the spring-foot onto a ball cap bill or helmet (needed a third hand). I think that's good in one respect, because once on, it's remarkably secure and sturdy for a spring clamp. Downside to the very flexible and adaptable ball joint is that the light "sticks out there" aways. For a helmet I think I'd prefer a more traditional low-profile strapped light. 

There are "nubbies" on the underside of the foot that dig into whatever you've attached it to. My yellow helmet now has multiple deep scratches on the bill, from where I attached the light just one time for the photo. Putting on and taking off repeatedly may shred your ball cap or whatever you're attaching it to. Options abound for attachments: Onto your jacket lapel for a chest light; onto your watchband for a wrist light; onto your belt for a waist light; onto your ball cap or helmet for a headlamp; on your backpack strap for another chest-high option; sitting on a table or chair or floor for directional light; clamped onto a cord for an anywhere-light.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 8, 2011)

Bolster, thanks for taking the plunge by buying one of these and then writing a good review.

That pic of the light mounted on the helmet did it for me. Plus I really like that this light will set stable on any flat surface and then can be directed where needed - nice worklight for toolbox or glovebox.

When I have the opportunity, assuming the local Target stocks these, I'm going to grab one or two.

.


----------



## JAS (Jun 8, 2011)

Would it be too heavy to attach to a baseball cap? What about a pair of these, one on each side of a baseball cap? Would two of these be too heavy for a baseball cap?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, Bolster. Very thorough review. I kind of like this little stubby and find I'm using it fairly often. It seems pretty efficient, too.

Geoff


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 8, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> Thanks, Bolster. Very thorough review. I kind of like this little stubby and find I'm using it fairly often. It seems pretty efficient, too.
> 
> Geoff


 
have you done current measurements at the tailcap yet?


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 3, 2012)

i was able to pick up one of these lights at walmart for $19.98 (much better than some of the online prices i saw it going for) i like the light since it only uses AA batteries. I'm the kind of person that has to use the highest possible battery for a light (i.e. my SC80 is always on a 14500 for max output in case i need it, i prefer RCR to CR123 even if it only gives me one mode) This light doesn't make me feel guilty about using regular alkalines and the light is a lot better than i though 40 lumens coming out of it would look (i had a cheap Nebo Tac-50 that claimed 50 lumens but this light outshines it easily)


----------

